# why has my new eheim 2217 puked after 2days??



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

just attached it .....filled it up with water...made sure the tubes were full of water too...and lo and behold i had a fully functional filter ...real quiet and very powerfull jets from the spray bar.....

but today i was walking past the tank...saw no jet coming from the spray bar....

put my ear to the canister and there is a steady hum....

but no water is passing ...what the heck is going on here??

everything is full of water....nobody has closed any valves!!

i thought eheims and nuns had something in common...what gives!!

even opened it all up..reassembled it...

filled it up with water ..sucked water thro the pressure tube so that there are no bubbles trapped

....but still no joy??

strange because i did this before and it worked straight off without a hitch...

can i be the one guy with a faulty eheim??


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Forgive the stupid questions:
1.	have you checked the impeller? Sometimes if you donâ€™t put them back just so, they can get out of alignment and not spin correctly?
2.	sure the hoses are the right way around?
3.	checked the hoses arenâ€™t obstructed or kinked
4.	checked the inlet isnâ€™t blocked?
5.	what media are you using in it?
6.	have you checked the media isnâ€™t clogged

Nick


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

ok

1....havent opened it up to look but i assume it must be ok...do they go out of allignment by themselves just by running??

2..the hoses....but they are big and small i dont see how the hoses can be contected any other way??

3..no kinks....i can suck water thro the system..

4.. yeah the inlet is fine....in fact im just running the whole thing in on an clear tank of just water..

5..the media that came with it ..its just a bunch of conventional sponge type filters

6..the media is fine...


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi mate

Check the impeller. They can get clogged up after a while.

Nick


----------



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

Double check to see that both the in take line and out line tubes are completely filled with water. It is possible that the water level is just up to the lip of the tank but has not made it up and over the edge of the tank (within the tubing itself).

Oh yea, any chance you put the tubes on the wrong ends of the canister? (the in on the out and visa versa?).

Tell us once you figure things out. I'm curious!

-Ari


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

impeller shouldnt get clogged after 2 days on an empty tank...and the tubes are idiot proof...if you wnated to swap them you couldnt because the sizes of the tubes and fittings ect wouldnt allow you to...

also im pretty sure that all tubes and the canister are full of water ....

if the motor burns out does it still make a hum if you put your ear to the cassing??

and if the impeller gets stuck just by passing clear water after 2 days..isnt this a sign of a dodgy unit?


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Zazz

sorry, didn't get that it was a new unit, for some reason I thought you were just reattaching an existing unit.

Only thing I can say is try it without media in a bucket of water and see what happens (remember to put the buck above the Eheim). If it is new and as you say the tubes are fool proof then you may be the unlucky 1,000,000 person and have a bad Eheim. Still either way, worth making sure the impeller goes round.

Nick


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Canisters work on siphon, and then use the pump to get the water back into the tank.

In order for the siphon to work correctly, you need to make sure that your canister is placed under tha aquarium at a distance listed in the instructions. Also make sure the hoses leak no air, attached correctly, no kinks, and not plugged up with debris.

Check your suction strainer has not picked something up or something might have got passed it and plugged up a double block valve. You might also check that by some weird accident that a valve was not shut off.

Take the canister and rock it back and forth to burp out any bubbles that might be cavitating your pump and preventing it from taking suction prime.

To check that you have a good and proper siphon, disconnect the discharge line and open the discharge double tap vale closest to pump head and see that water comes out strong. Then do the same for the other valve in the dishcharge line that there is a good solid stream coming from it also. Get a large bucket to do all this with.

Check that the ceramic shaft has not broken by some weird accident. Was the canister purchased new or used?

If the impeller is plugged or the shaft is broken, then your pump is not working.

If the motor has failed, the impeller will not turn. I am going to guess that your canister is proper for whatever voltage your home is wired for.

Eheims are usually a very high quality. Things can happen..

Geoff


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i just emptied the unit ...reattched the input pipe...opened the valves and sure enough the water came down through the unit siphon style and out through the pressure hose..

so i reattached that pressure hose to the spraybar ...which of course meant the water stopped syphoning because the both intake and output were now at equilibrium.....

but the system was obvioulsy full of water

turned on the unit....

there is a vibration from the impeller but no water movement whatsoever.

looked at the impeller ....the white ceramic axle looks fine.

but the impeller doesnt go round

like its held by magnets to the coils/housing ?? i dont know if this is normal....

so i just put it back together.

still no joy whatsoever??


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Zazz

did you try Geoff's idea of rocking the canister backwards and forward to see if there is any air trapped in the impeller housing?

Have to be honest, I'm running out of ideas...

Nick


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Block in all the valves, remove the pump head, and plug it in.

See if the impeller rotates. If it does not, then using a ink pen or something try to turn the rotor by hand and see if it starts to turn.

If the motor will not turn the impeller after all of that, then your going to have to replace the motor. If the thing is new, it comes with 2-year warranty. If it is used, then your going to have to buy new.

Look at the surface of the rotor assembly and check that it is not scored or rusted. You can replace the rotor only with a new one a lot cheaper than the motor unit and try that first.

If your connected, and your getting a solid flow out of both valves in the pressure line (discharge) then you got a good siphon. If your not flowing out the spray bar it is either a motor or impeller issue.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

its new so im going to get the shop to look at it.....as i said before this thing was a synch to start first time round ....i will let you know if it is faulty or if im just a nonce.

thanks for all your input .....just things like this just wind me up so much ....you wouldnt imagine.!!


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

just got it back from the shop and it now works.... seems like the impellor got stuck?

and they had no idea why this should happen?

lucky for me that i didnt have fish in there...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Glad you got it working again. Eheim's are usually not a problem.


----------

